# PR Sugar McCue



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Breed: APHA Mare
Age: 9 years old
Height: 56 inches
Future and present uses: Trails and maybe some halter.














































Thank you.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

she's butt high, but other than that she's REALLLLLLY pretty...
I love her!!
and whatever saddle you are using for her, it fits good also :wink:


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you.  

I am glad you said that about the saddle...I was a little worried about that.

She does Toe Out in the back some.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Freedomnchrist said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am glad you said that about the saddle...I was a little worried about that.
> 
> She does Toe Out in the back some.


Most horses toe out in back to be honest with you...I've never seen a horse that doesn't.

As long as there is sweat covering ALL the back, the saddle fits fine...you do want the spine to be dry though you don't want pressure there at all

Saddle fit worries everyone, it does for me also.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

She has some Painted Robin, Triple Chick, PR Man and some others in her pedigree.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind to have seen a bit of a bigger hip on her as her shoulder is a bit larger than her hip and throws out that balance.

Because she's also butt high, it makes her underline look a bit over exaggerated. All horses curve up at the stomach, of course. I like to see them a little more even with less of an angle and smoother lines as well.

Here's a pic to compare, so you can see what I'm talking about:










And I'm not an overly big fan of her face... I do like my mares to LOOK like mares... a little more feminine would be nice.

However, there isn't really anything majorily conformationally wrong with her, and I don't see her having any problems performing in any sport due to conformation faults.

She's got a really nice angle to her back legs so she should be able to hunker right down and move when she has too. Plus she looks like she's a wonderful temperment.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's a gorgeous mare.  
Bit butt-high, yes. She could gain a bit more muscle. I love her coloring, though.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Based on the pictures above....guess you could not really get a look at her face ....sorry.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

She may do well at local halter shows but she wouldn't do well in APHA shows as she isn't halter built IMO. She looks like she'd be a nice riding horse though and I love the mapping on her markings.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> She may do well at local halter shows but she wouldn't do well in apha shows as she isn't halter built IMO. She looks like she'd be a nice riding horse though and I love the mapping on her markings.


I would be dreaming to put her in halter shows to be honest. The price of gas is so expensive...and I know she is not for apha shows....there are much prettier and better built horses out there for that!

And they probably have the money to spend on gas too! 

Awww...but she is a blast.

And it is so nice to have other's opinions on what I see every day out my window!

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw what a sweet face she has!


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aw what a sweet face she has!


I love her nose!


----------



## Harley Heaven (Jun 15, 2008)

I really do not see a real problem with her. She may be a bit butt high and a bit weak in the hip and croup, however it could also be the angle of the pictures. Even if she is, that nice compact back will serve you very well on the trails as well as saving her problems as she ages. Also she seems to have a very nice angle to her pasterns.

Very sweet face and kind eye, lots of chrome. All in all a very nice looking young lady.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

Harley Heaven said:


> I really do not see a real problem with her. She may be a bit butt high and a bit weak in the hip and croup, however it could also be the angle of the pictures. Even if she is, that nice compact back will serve you very well on the trails as well as saving her problems as she ages. Also she seems to have a very nice angle to her pasterns.
> 
> Very sweet face and kind eye, lots of chrome. All in all a very nice looking young lady.


Thank you my friend!

Wow...it is so nice to get an outside opinion! I think it is neat...whether they are good things or bad things!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> And I'm not an overly big fan of her face... I do like my mares to LOOK like mares... a little more feminine would be nice.


i dont get how a mare can look like a mare. its kind of hard to tell what gender a horse is by just looking at them. unless there in heat then you can kinda tell but other then that i think she looks fine for a mare.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

She's very very cute!!! I love overos my fave!! Here's what I see, she looks lady waisted i think is what they call it, stands base narrow up front, bit bumm high, head is slightly large, BUT she's ballanced, nice bone, nice color, legs look ok. Hard to tel from the eating shots, they won't stand square to graze at all.


----------



## Freedomnchrist (Apr 10, 2008)

It is funny you mention the head size because her head is actually small.

I have had to go to modify many of my horse size halters and my bridle....well...I won't talk about how I have to punch so many extra holes! :lol:

Or I could be wrong....I only have one horse to go by!


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

I thought that her front legs were set a bit close together, but wasn't so sure after i saw the pic of your mare's face, it showed that it was a bit wider than it looked from the first photo, so i think it was the pic.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My horse had a butt which doesnt look like it belongs to her, its smaller than it should be.. and its higher, So to me she kinda looks sway back just alittle but shes not..


----------

